# L.A. So. Cal Wild Fires Latest Round



## synthpunk (Dec 5, 2017)

Wishing everyone the best, stay safe and choose to leave ahead of trouble! Please let us know your safe.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 6, 2017)

Everybody safe ?, these look like they got nasty today and will again tomorrow.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Please let us know your safe.


I'm not giving you the combo, sorry.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 6, 2017)

Hope everyone is safe. I drove past one of these this past summer and it felt like all hell was breaking loose.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 6, 2017)

70 to 80 mph winds tonight in the area are predicted from the Santa Ana area. The pace of this fire in the last 24 hours has been unbelievable. The wind prediction for tonight is not good. People in the Northern LA area have been on evacuation alert all day. Ventura, where it started is like 2 hours drive from LA... to give you a picture of how fast things are changing. 

I have family north of Ventura county. They are safe right now and should be safe. Hope people down in LA are prepared to hoof it, if they get the announcement and stay safe!!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 6, 2017)

Foiled again!



chillbot said:


> I'm not giving you the combo, sorry.


----------



## rlw (Dec 6, 2017)

Live in So Ca for 42 years and still have Kids and grand kids there. My prays are with you who are there.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 6, 2017)

I was meaning to check in too. I’m just below the 134 off the 2 and even I’m kinda freaked. The air quality is pretty bad.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 6, 2017)

Sign up for emergency alerts with your phone and email: http://emergency.lacity.org/blog/emergency-alerts-sign-emergency-alerts-notifyla


----------



## NoamL (Dec 6, 2017)

The one nearest me is the Skirball fire. Classic chaparral terrain. I used to go through the pass every day







Only now it looks like






Scary stuff.

Being 3.5 miles south of the fire, I've had the windows & doors closed for 2 days, the air quality outside is terrible no matter what the websites say. Left some windows in the kitchen open on Monday night (_before_ the Skirball fire, when the nearest fires were in Ventura) and there was a visible layer of ash on the kitchen floor the next morning.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2017)

Hang in there everyone. If your air quality gets out of hand head to San Diego or Vegas for a couple days if you can.

If you see trouble coming get your family, pets, lockbox/safe, and computer & drives the hell out of there!


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 7, 2017)

Fire started near San Diego and it is growing like crazy.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Dec 8, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Fire started near San Diego and it is growing like crazy.



It’s a few miles from me. I’m keeping my fingers crossed through the weekend...finished drive backups and ready to bolt with all my SSDs. We had to take on a few of my sisters horses, her ranch is right in the middle of it all.


----------



## robertGL (Dec 8, 2017)

good luck to all, hope no additional lives (man or beast) will be lost


----------



## AllanH (Dec 9, 2017)

It's really big and scary. While further up the coast from the big Ventura fire, it now smells smokey outside.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 28, 2018)

Just a sad note Trevor Horn lost his SARM West LA studio in the Wildfires.
http://www.audiomediainternational.com/recording/trevor-horn-s-sarm-west-coast-la-burns-down-in-la-wildfires/07117


----------



## MPortmann (Feb 1, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Just a sad note Trevor Horn lost his SARM West LA studio in the Wildfires.
> http://www.audiomediainternational.com/recording/trevor-horn-s-sarm-west-coast-la-burns-down-in-la-wildfires/07117



Truly sad. I have friends who lost their homes. 

Article out today in LA Times that the December Skirball/Bel Air fires were caused by a homeless cooking fire with the now 75% rise in homeless community the last 6 yrs here.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 1, 2018)

Apple employees are living in Winnebago's on the street in Cupertino. 



MPortmann said:


> Truly sad. I have friends who lost their homes.
> 
> Article out today in LA Times that the December Skirball/Bel Air fires were caused by a homeless cooking fire with the now 75% rise in homeless community the last 6 yrs here.


----------

